# Phrag. Ruby Throat



## Drorchid (Apr 17, 2014)

This is the third seedling to bloom from this cross, and this one turned out exactly what I was hoping for! A nice dark red long petaled Phrag hybrid (without any besseae influence). The cross is Phrag. Hummingbird (= longifolium x klotszcheanum) x popowii. 









Robert


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

Dark and weird. Cross it w/ besseae. :evil:


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, how cool!


----------



## bullsie (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonderful!

Are there more to bloom out?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

very nice sir!!


----------



## John M (Apr 17, 2014)

I think it's spectacular! Good job, Robert!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2014)

I like that one very much. Eric, I bet it doesn't look as "sinister" against a natural background :rollhappy:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 17, 2014)

"sinister" is good in my opinion


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2014)

I am definitely in love. :smitten:


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sinister, just that red on red would be cool!


----------



## raymond (Apr 17, 2014)

very nice


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2014)

Gorgeous Phrag. The bloom has a very graceful look to the shape and that
dark wow color gives it that final touch of mystery.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh, I like it! Imagine this flower with the white ruffles of the phrag richteri in the side-thread ... Why are Phrags so rarely offered (comparing to other genera) being so easy to grow and so gorgeous at flower?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2014)

So 1 of 3 came out red. Is that what you were expecting Robert? Would I have to buy 3 in order to have a shot of getting a red?


----------



## Clark (Apr 18, 2014)

This one is a winner.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 18, 2014)

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 18, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> So 1 of 3 came out red. Is that what you were expecting Robert? Would I have to buy 3 in order to have a shot of getting a red?



We don't know yet if it will be 1 of 3 until I see more of them bloom...And the other ones were nice too, just not as dark red..

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Dark and weird. Cross it w/ besseae. :evil:


curious, what makes it weird?



eaborne said:


> Wow, how cool!


LOVE IT too!


----------



## raymond (Apr 19, 2014)

Very good


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 20, 2014)

That's quite nice! Who would have thought we could get long petaled, red phrags!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2014)

goldenrose said:


> curious, what makes it weird?


Its longifolium, x klotz x popowii. Which of those is red?




Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> That's quite nice! Who would have thought we could get long petaled, red phrags!!



I guess long is relative, I would have thought China Dragon was long! oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 21, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Its longifolium, x klotz x popowii. Which of those is red?
> 
> All 3 species have some red pigments...they just all accumulated in this hybrid.
> 
> Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## bullsie (Apr 27, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> We don't know yet if it will be 1 of 3 until I see more of them bloom...And the other ones were nice too, just not as dark red..
> 
> Robert



Then they did show some shading of red. Great potential if they did. I can't remember if you posted the others....oldtymers is quite prevalent in my life...


----------

